# brownsburge taxideemy in. warning!



## Swarthoutwms (May 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your deer.. But there are things that can be done to restore your antlers.. Call around and find a reputable taxidermist and discuss your problem with them. We have worked on various racks that have been weathered,fire/smoke damege/chewed by critters ect.
Lance


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Take him more stuff, maybe you will have better luck if you keep trying.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

That is too bad. If you're like me -- it is hard to deal with in having to replace a deer that you harvested. Get on Taxidermy.net........you will get proper attention/advise/options.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

You only have yourself to blame, proper research and you could have avoided this whole thing. I do like Cole's idea though, maybe bring him just one more thing...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Take him more stuff, maybe you will have better luck if you keep trying.


???


----------



## MaurepasMan (Jun 18, 2004)

That's unfortunate. You can restain the antlers if you get them back by brushing on potassium permanganate dissolved in water. It's available from several taxidermy supply companies online.


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

i love how everybody is being smartasses on here with the "take him more stuff" comments go pick up your stuff and let him know you want your money back and if he wont give it back then take him to small claims and get it back to prove a point and the eyes and everythinng can be touched up and fixed i know a couple of guys in southern indiana within a couple of hours of brownsburg that can help you fix the screwups


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought maybe the taxidermy guy that posted above would be decent and offer you some advice on the antlers. I would check with some other taxidermist and see if they can stain the antlers for you. i know that it can be done. Sorry to hear that you got hosed by the guy. I'd just get my antlers and chalk it up to experience


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

How am I the bad guy? He did a bad job on his dad's deer, so his uncle took him a fish. ??? 3 years later his uncle hasn't gotten his fish back, so the poster takes him his deer. ??? Now suddenly the taxidermist is bad news? Seems to me he was bad from the get go, yet they keep taking him more stuff. Sounds like trying to put a fire out with gasoline to me, so by all means keep taking him stuff. Maybe some day he will get it right. As for the antlers, should he come to his senses and pick up his antlers, any REPUTABLE taxidermist he takes it to can fix them. I however have little confidence that he is willing to research, then pay for a reputable taxidermist. Hopefully I'm wrong and they have finally learned their lesson.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

PM sent on GREAT taxi in your area.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

The antlers can be stained to look like new, but I wouldn't suggest trying it yourself as it's an art. I would pick up your antlers and hide and take to another shop.


----------



## joeyp (Jun 1, 2012)

He dicked over my buddy on 2 ducks also. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Yes the antlers can be stained. But I would say if he is that careless with the antlers I would think your skins are most likely shot also.


----------



## <3 Archery (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Timberland Taxi. Glad you know me so well. This was my first mount. Its not like I took mine to him AFTER he had had all their mounts for so long. He hadnt had their mounts for the full duration when I took him mine. Arent we all on the same side here? Just trying to help people avoid this guy not be chided like a child. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your problems, but I hear them almost everyday now from new clients and they all have the same common denominator, a guy that really shouldn't be doing commercial work. I am willing to bet that you didn't pay very much for the work. Were you able to view his work first hand before dropping off the work or a deposit? NEVER take a friend's advice on the quality of work, everyone one's interpretation of quality is different. I hope you get things resolved and yes, your antlers can be re-colored, and a new cape can be used if you cannot get the original one back. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your problems, but I hear them almost everyday now from new clients and they all have the same common denominator, a guy that really shouldn't be doing commercial work. I am willing to bet that you didn't pay very much for the work. Were you able to view his work first hand before dropping off the work or a deposit? NEVER take a friend's advice on the quality of work, everyone one's interpretation of quality is different. I hope you get things resolved and yes, your antlers can be re-colored, and a new cape can be used if you cannot get the original one back. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## <3 Archery (Oct 26, 2009)

Matt D said:


> I am sorry to hear about your problems, but I hear them almost everyday now from new clients and they all have the same common denominator, a guy that really shouldn't be doing commercial work. I am willing to bet that you didn't pay very much for the work. Were you able to view his work first hand before dropping off the work or a deposit? NEVER take a friend's advice on the quality of work, everyone one's interpretation of quality is different. I hope you get things resolved and yes, your antlers can be re-colored, and a new cape can be used if you cannot get the original one back. Let us know how it works out.


Was refered by a friend. He had hundreds of antlers in there waiting to be made into mounts. I paid 400$ for a basic right turn mount. And yes he had lots of work of "His" stuff and he had lots of examples he were working on for competition that looked great. It just seems he doesnt care about his customers work. I wasnt shopping for a bargain basement mount, I just needed a taxi and was told the guy was good.


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow that is terrible. I have/had a great Taxi here in Illinois, but I will be changing to a new one for my next mount. I have 4 mounts from my taxi, and the last 2 he seams to be getting more, and more complacent. He is getting older, and has some newer hired help. I have noticed several extra cuts or tears in the hide from fleshing that were not repaired around the mouth, and nose areas. Very disappointed in the last 2. I thought I would give him another shot, as I know of at least 100 mounts for friends etc, that are absolutely beautiful. I think it's time to move on, and have found a great guy in WI for my next mount.

Good luck getting your cape back!


----------

